# Wellness Complete Health LBP



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi folks
My guys are Wellness dogs. They do great on it, I switched from Innova after all the issues a couple of years ago. 
When Emma Rose comes home she will be on Sue's food but I would like to get her in Wellness too after the first large bag is used up. Of course I will transition slowly. 
Is the protein/calcium/phosphorus ratio one that looks good for slow growth?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have used Wellness for the past fifteen years. Initially, they did not have large breed, so mine have always eaten the regular "Just For Puppy". The large breed formulas have less calories per cup, so you have to feed more of it...


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have used Wellness for the past fifteen years. Initially, they did not have large breed, so mine have always eaten the regular "Just For Puppy". The large breed formulas have less calories per cup, so you have to feed more of it...



OK, thank you. Are the three percentages appropriate for slow growth while maintaining an adequate amount of protein and fat?

Innova LBP had lower calcium/phosphorus, both under 1%. This is slightly higher.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Those numbers are fine, and can even go a little higher too. Too low is not good as well, but I think the limit for calcium is 1.5% and phosphorus a little bit over 1% is fine


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

All puppy foods must now have a minimum of 1.20% calcium and a maximum of 1.80%. Anything below 1.20% is not compliant anymore.

Wellness foods are not much different than breakfast cereal, all starch.

A food like this with 26% protein and 12% fat is about 50% starch.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Rob S. said:


> All puppy foods must now have a minimum of 1.20% calcium and a maximum of 1.80%. Anything below 1.20% is not compliant anymore.
> 
> Wellness foods are not much different than breakfast cereal, all starch.
> 
> A food like this with 26% protein and 12% fat is about 50% starch.



Interesting. So this food that is readily available is permitted to be sold even when it's noncompliant. 

Do you have a link to those new guidelines?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, my Cookie,Samantha, Tiki, Kady, and friends Vinny,and Luna have all passed hips and elbows raised on Wellness.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oops forgot OFA Good, Emmie


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I personally have never heard of any complaints from those feeding Wellness LBP. That fat content is a little low (12%) for my personal taste, but everything seems well balanced.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Found the guidelines. They don't break out into LBP. 

http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.petfoo...s_to_AAFCO_Nutrient_Profiles_051513_Final.pdf

As far as the snarky hyperbole about starchy breakfast cereals.....meh......taking it with a grain of salt after review of previous posts. 

Until I find a study that shows that Wellness LBP or Adult is directly responsible for health issues, I'll ignore the snarky hyperbole. 

I'm living with two dogs who have done fantastic on Wellness. My 13 year old constantly amazes people with his energy, condition and health. And Max has only had the occasional stomach upset after engaging in indiscretions like eating horseshoe crab shells at the beach or goose poop at the bay. 

Also found the analysis on Wellness LBP from their website as opposed to Petsmart's info. And Wellness LBP meets the guidelines. 

So much for starchy breakfast cereal. 

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/m/product-detail.aspx?pet=dog&pid=63&pt=1&pl=15&ct=1


----------

